# Almost bought a Commander yesterday--



## limegreenbrute03

Went with a buddy of mine to Sawgie Bottom ATV in Leesville, LA and he couldn't get qualified to buy one, so I almost did instead. Was quoted $14,500 plus taxes for the 1000 XT in red, with 29.5x10x12 Terms on SS wheels. No setup fee or anything else. Basically, this got me thinking on a few things. I'm soon to be in the market for a SXS, and the commander is amazing, but I want to hear everyone elses opinions on the pros and cons of each machine. I've always been a Kawie man, but does the new Teryx come anywhere close to the power and versatility of the 1000? 
Basically, what is the best SXS in everyone's opinion, and what kinda prices is everyone seeing on each machine?? 
Thanks guys
--Josh


----------



## wmredneck

Look up the video of gorillas commander at Marengo last year in the suicide hole. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

I wanted one. Bad. Red 1000XT. Just couldnt see coming off that extra $6000 to get one over the Rex. They are apparently very noisy. Rear diff noise. Clutch noise. Other than that I havent read many bad things about them. I did a lot of research on the commander forums for a few months. Like I said I REALLY wanted one bad but... Opted for the Rex just to save $6000. lol Plus the Rex is just fine for my wife and I to ride around it.


----------



## limegreenbrute03

Polaris425 said:


> I wanted one. Bad. Red 1000XT. Just couldnt see coming off that extra $6000 to get one over the Rex. They are apparently very noisy. Rear diff noise. Clutch noise. Other than that I havent read many bad things about them. I did a lot of research on the commander forums for a few months. Like I said I REALLY wanted one bad but... Opted for the Rex just to save $6000. lol Plus the Rex is just fine for my wife and I to ride around it.


I think the best thing for me to do would be to go test drive each one and see what i think. I like the RAZR but I hate the lack of space that comes with them. You're practically sitting in each others lap while riding, and there is no bed lol.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Exactly. And it's not comfortable for big guys. At least not for me. The commander was like sitting in a caddilac.


----------



## 03maxpower

Im glad I didnt look at the commaders cause I may have bought one and I love my teryx4


----------



## SouthernMudder

Id get a commander over a teryx


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I absolutely love my RzR. I have a friend tht has the Commander 1000x. It's a nice bike, however as popo425 stated earlier that's just the beginning of issues and drawbacks to them. I am a can am fan and will try to support them, however IMO....
This machine is not well thought thru with the type of riding we all do. For instance, the rack and pinion is very weak. Yes, rack zilla makes a replacement, yes it works for a little while. There's NO reasonable solution can am, rack zilla, Highlifter, CATVOS or anyone else can say to correct this issue. Under normal usage while riding in mud or larger than stock tires the rack and pinion will bend to mimick a U shape. 
There's also a "setting" built into the ECU that de-tunes the bike. When your in a mud hole you will want all the power you can get ahold of to pull the heavy machine through. No they are not light! You can by pass partial of this tuning by purchasing a PCV programmer. 
Design for design...to ME, they are ugly as hell!! 
I have a buddy that has a tyrex. He loves it, however has the exact same issues he had with his brute. Seals are the exact same, clutching is the same, everything is the same...figuratively speaking. I'm not beating up a teryx, just stating my opinions about what I have seen and know. 
My rzr has its fair share of things as well. Ground clearance isn't the greatest in the beginning. I put a 6-8" SuperATV lift on my bike just to get 21" in rear and 19" in front ground clearance. Installed a PCV to gain a little more hp. At a whopping 88 from the factory, your gonna want/need more to pull a heavier tire. Clutching is a little different than I have ever dealt with. Not like a brute or can am. It's in it's own generation, unspeakable. The front diff isn't the best I these things for riding mud. The Sprag carrier in there will shatter quick and hopefully you pay attention to not tear your front diff up. The water pump seal will go out if you ride in deep mud or muddy water. 
Overall, and out of the 3 that I have talked about....I'll keep my RzR 800. To me, I'm pleased with it. I think that's all that matters.....as long as you buy something that YOU are happy with. 
Do your research, go test ride them all, and make your decision. No one will explain the WOW factor to you until you find it. Just so happens mine was on a RzR....after coming off of a 09 800r Renegade.


----------



## limegreenbrute03

Appreciate all the responses guys. 
As far as them not fitting a big guy very easily, I'm only about 5'7 and 150 Lbs. so thats not a concern! haha
I do think the commander is a caddy compared to the rest, but with several of the weaknesses like that mentioned above, and not having all of the power on hand when its needed, sounds like a serious draw-back for a machine that cost so much more then the rest. 
A buddy of mine just got screwed on a deal where he traded a GSXR 750 he had fixed from a wreck, straight across for an 08 Teryx, but little did he know the teryx had been ridden hard and put away wet. Won't shift into high, will only shift into low if you're rolling backwards, and 4wd doesn't work. And while in low range while riding, it will kick out of gear. The thing is snorkled to the roof, has 31" laws on it, and the engine seems to run ok, absolutely no smoke what-so-ever. 700 miles and 350 hours on it. He's planning to go buy a commander tomorrow, and I'm gonna try my best to buy the teryx off him cheap, and try to fix it. Any of yall have any ideas on what all could be wrong?? I honestly believe the tranny is shot. But for the right price, I believe I could get it going fairly cheap and have a good toy for the mud
--Josh


----------



## filthyredneck

It sounds like 1of a few things is going on with that rex.....shift linkage is way out of adjustment, or shift fork is bent, or if they have the same habits as a brute then it could possibly just be a loose motor mount. Regardless, none of those things are very expensive, however if it is the shift fork it will be a little more difficult yo fix due to being internal. I have a guy here thats a whizz with kawi engines and I'm sure he could help out, also if you can get in touch with rmax he has his fingers in them quite a bit.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## limegreenbrute03

filthyredneck said:


> It sounds like 1of a few things is going on with that rex.....shift linkage is way out of adjustment, or shift fork is bent, or if they have the same habits as a brute then it could possibly just be a loose motor mount. Regardless, none of those things are very expensive, however if it is the shift fork it will be a little more difficult yo fix due to being internal. I have a guy here thats a whizz with kawi engines and I'm sure he could help out, also if you can get in touch with rmax he has his fingers in them quite a bit.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Now if i can just get my hands on it!
Also, he has the title in hand, but can't seem to get it in his name because one of the previous owners didn't sign the title. Any idea what can be done there?? 
Thanks a lot for the info man!
It also has a serious lack of power. You have to floor it to get it rolling at all


----------



## Polaris425

^ Get someone to sign the PO's name.


----------



## SuperATV

Im a Popo fan they have got the sxs's figured out hands down.


----------



## Polaris425

^ If they would just give the RZR a little more leg room, I'd have bought one.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

^^ I love my Rzr S. I do agree they need a little bit more room in the leg area. I'm 6'1 and it is a tight fit for me. But I like it and will live with it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## mcpyro3

i like the polaris rangers with a small lift and some laws they look pretty good plus they have the bed and more room than the rzr a buddy we ride with every now n then has one on 32 mambas and it looks sick


----------



## lilbigtonka

thats me to if i get a sxs it will def be a polaris ranger 800.....


----------



## Col_Sanders

Polaris425 said:


> ^ If they would just give the RZR a little more leg room, I'd have bought one.


How tall are you? I have seat sliders in mine (wife is short and hugs the steering wheel) and it makes it much more comfortable. They raise the seat a couple inches. My dad is about 6'2" and he liked them so much he is going to buy a set for his RZR.


----------



## Col_Sanders

limegreenbrute03 said:


> I think the best thing for me to do would be to go test drive each one and see what i think. I like the RAZR but I hate the lack of space that comes with them. You're practically sitting in each others lap while riding, and there is no bed lol.



The bed is small but it holds a big cooler and thats all I need. lol I actually feel less cramped inside the RZR. The cab is smaller but you dont have that huge hot noisy console in the middle. 

For me it came down to what I was going to do with it and the RZR is the best option for mud and trail riding. Can Am's quality is definitely better but the Commander is really meant for work and play, not just hauling *** and tearing up mud holes. 



BTW You should probably delete the insurance post...


----------



## mattpopp

I say get the 900xp or a Ranger 800xp. Much better sxs for the mud. Commander has to many issues to work out first. Let Canham get fed up with being out done, they will come out with something soon enough. But for now they belong on the trailer.

Not sure why people think a RZR is not meant for a big guy. I am 6'4" 370lbs and fit fine in my RZR. Not to mention it is the tallest RZR that I know (Outside of S3).


----------



## mattpopp

No T-Rex or Commander ever gonna be this BadArse or capable










GET A RZR


----------



## bigblackbrute

Ivr gt a trex that ive had about 2 1/2 years and nt ever had a major problem. I had one small elect. problem bt thats it. I ride it jus like i ride my brute and also use it to hunt all winter and play all summer. Im 6'6 and about 330 and fit fine in it. Cant hardly even get in my buddies rzr and cramped up in a commander. Plus they r simple and nt very costly to work on. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brute14

Picked this up yesterday.


----------

